# New 7.3 did not convert all my develop presets



## donoreo (Apr 3, 2018)

On the first start the new 7.3 converted and moved some of my develop presets, that were in their own folders, but not all. 

I also now cannot create new folders in the Presets to import, they all go into User Presets


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 3, 2018)

Check the file permissions of the ones that didn't convert (the ones that don't have a ~ at the beginning of the filename). I found that tripped up some from RNI Films, and there are probably others.


----------



## donoreo (Apr 3, 2018)

I have confirmed permissions are RW for all now, but they still do not show up and I can still not create a folder in the Presets.  They are in the new location under Camera Raw


----------



## nkawoods (Apr 4, 2018)

I'm having exactly the same issues with the Develop Presets.  It only converts some of my presets; I can't create a new preset folder, and it's not clear where and how any of the presets are being stored.  I'm on a Mac High Sierra OS.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 4, 2018)

There's a list of file locations here: Lightroom Classic File Locations | The Lightroom Queen

Don, can we see screenshots of the presets that you're expecting to show up (both in Finder and in the Presets panel) as that might offer a few more clues.


----------



## donoreo (Apr 4, 2018)

Not really sure what that will show but here we go.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 4, 2018)

Hmmmm, dates on some of those folders are old, which makes me think they're not xmp format presets. What's inside the Eric Kim folder for example?

And if you go up a couple of levels to Adobe / Lightroom / Develop Presets / what's in there?


----------



## donoreo (Apr 4, 2018)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Hmmmm, dates on some of those folders are old, which makes me think they're not xmp format presets. What's inside the Eric Kim folder for example?
> 
> And if you go up a couple of levels to Adobe / Lightroom / Develop Presets / what's in there?



Of course they are not, they were the ones not converted.  This is my problem.  I copied these over after the first start up of LR 7.3 hoping it would convert them.  The ones with yesterday's date are the ones third party presets LR converted and copied over (Ie. Coles and Contrastly)


----------



## donoreo (Apr 4, 2018)

For those following here, there is a bug that you cannot create a new preset folder by using New Group in the Develop-menu. Also accessible via Alt + Ctrl + N.  I can import and create a nw folder by creating a new preset and scrolling up in the Group drop down box to "New Group".  So I create a dummy preset and then I can import and convert my presets into that group.


----------



## Gnits (Apr 4, 2018)

It might be worth exploring this article...

Managing Develop Presets After the 7.3 Update to Classic - Lightroom Killer Tips


----------



## donoreo (Apr 4, 2018)

Gnits said:


> It might be worth exploring this article...
> 
> Managing Develop Presets After the 7.3 Update to Classic - Lightroom Killer Tips



That details what I have found out so far.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 4, 2018)

Gotcha. So which is the first one that didn't convert... and what happens if you remove it?

If you want to zip them all up and email them to me, I'll see if I can reproduce it here.


----------



## donoreo (Apr 4, 2018)

I do not know what order it tried.  There is nothing to remove if it did not import so I am not sure what you mean.   I have manually created the new Group Folders and imported manually.  They all convert.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 4, 2018)

Weirder and weirder. I wonder if it's something like the underscore in DP_Free that tripped it up.


----------



## donoreo (Apr 4, 2018)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Weirder and weirder. I wonder if it's something like the underscore in DP_Free that tripped it up.



Do not know, but we now know it is not just me.


----------



## MackLadner22 (May 4, 2018)

So I was having the same issue except I could not find any of my old presets or imported presets in a folder anywhere on my computer. For some reason, and I don't know why, I went back into my old pictures and was going to find in my photo edit history where I pasted each of my presets and click on that piece of editing history. Once I did that, I was going to re-save each of the presets back as their old name. When I did this on the very first one it brought all of my developed and imported presets back on to my Lightroom. Hope this works for you!


----------



## donoreo (May 4, 2018)

MackLadner22 said:


> So I was having the same issue except I could not find any of my old presets or imported presets in a folder anywhere on my computer. For some reason, and I don't know why, I went back into my old pictures and was going to find in my photo edit history where I pasted each of my presets and click on that piece of editing history. Once I did that, I was going to re-save each of the presets back as their old name. When I did this on the very first one it brought all of my developed and imported presets back on to my Lightroom. Hope this works for you!



The problem is fixed in 7.3.1


----------

